

Snap Framework: What's new this week? - mightybyte
http://gregorycollins.net/posts/2010/05/30/snap-framework-update

======
jrockway
This one is interesting for philosophical reasons: _Fixes to the way Snap
handles accept-encoding headers in the GZip code — requests from Konqueror and
Links are no longer incorrectly rejected._

There is a sort of epic conflict here -- Haskell encourages you to strictly
validate all data structures (and reject anything that's not exactly right),
while the Internet encourages you to find meaning in any message. Of course,
you can do that in Haskell, but you feel bad about it. And then your web
server doesn't work with Konqueror or Links :)

~~~
dons
Guilt-Oriented Programming?

